
6M Riders a Day, at the Mercy of 1930s Technology - andrewke
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/01/nyregion/new-york-subway-signals.html
======
RedCrowbar
Toronto is facing the same problem. The signal upgrades to our (puny in
comparison) subway have been in the works for the last decade with no end in
sight.

